# ATITool help for noob?



## Doom (May 29, 2006)

I'm overclocking my ati radeon 9250 video card using ati tool.  I have the clock values set for both core and memory.  i click set values.  but 2 seconds later the return to normal.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 30, 2006)

Not sure about this one, a few peole have been having problems like this. Try creating a profile for your clocks and make sure all ATI services are disabled and VPU recover is turned off.


----------



## Doom (May 30, 2006)

i have a profile,,  how and where do i find VPU recover


----------



## cjoyce1980 (May 30, 2006)

i had a 9250, use RivaTuner it works for the 9250 as it is clock locked.  i got to 275/240 with ease


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 30, 2006)

Doom said:
			
		

> i have a profile,,  how and where do i find VPU recover



VPU recover is found in the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## ToxiK (May 31, 2006)

I'm not sure this will work, but there is a misc. option in ATITool removing the clock lock for Radeon 9000, 9200, 9550 and 9600, maybe you should try checking that option and try again.

Maybe 9250 is "about" the same as 9200?  


/Simon


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 31, 2006)

ToxiK said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this will work, but there is a misc. option in ATITool removing the clock lock for Radeon 9000, 9200, 9550 and 9600, maybe you should try checking that option and try again.
> 
> Maybe 9250 is "about" the same as 9200?
> 
> ...



Good idea, try it. I expect 9250 is part of the 9200 series.


----------

